# New Isopod Species?



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone know the maximum length for _Trichorhina tomentosa_ (dwarf white isopod) adults? I have a culture of isopods that was established from individuals I collected at a botanical garden greenhouse. They look very similar to _T. tomentosa_, but many of the adults exceed 5 mm in length. I have read that T. tomentosa tend to remain at or below 3 mm. Is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of my dalmation isos look identical to dwarf whites except for being double the size and some having black markings.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting. Post a pic.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

scoy said:


> Most of my dalmation isos look identical to dwarf whites except for being double the size and some having black markings.


I doubt that Dalmation Isos are what the original poster has. I believe Dalmations are one of Orin's selective breeding creations, and thus very unlikely to be found in the wild.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Prolly not, after looking at them there more close in size to giant oranges. There are a lot of different isopod types out there. Anyone interested in isos should join the isopod facebook group. Some of the species from around the mediteraian are reall stunners. Also with a pic the op might be able to get an id from one of the european iso gurus.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for all of the responses!

I took some decent photographs of them today, but I can't figure out how to post them to the forum. Do I have to upload them to a separate photo site first?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Myrmicinae said:


> Thanks for all of the responses!
> 
> I took some decent photographs of them today, but I can't figure out how to post them to the forum. Do I have to upload them to a separate photo site first?


There are a few ways to post pics, you can either attach them directly from your computer using the "manage attachments" option in the Additional Options box underneath the text box when posting from the "advanced" screen or by uploading the pics to a Photo hosting site such as Photobucket or flickr. When posting directly from your computer, you may have to downsize your pic to meet dendroboard's requirements.

I'm interested to see the pic once you've got it figured out 

John


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, if you dont get an answer here try facebook.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help!

I have attached some photos to this post. I started out with about four of these isopods and now I have hundreds. Many of them are over 5 mm in length.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

scoy said:


> Yes, if you dont get an answer here try facebook.


I'll try that as well.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

I posted the photos on the Isopod FB Group. It turns out that they are _T. tomentosa_ after all, perhaps just particularly well-fed ones. For a while there, I thought I had something new... Oh well.


----------

